# PATTAYA | The View Pattaya Condominium



## pattaya2011 (Jul 18, 2011)

The View Pattaya Condominium boasts 20 stories of pure luxury Pattaya condominium, located on the shores of Cozy beach in Pattaya. Due to the unique location, The project (The View Pattaya) overlooks both Jomtien beach and Pratumnak Hill at the same time. At the very top of the building, you will find a rooftop swimming pool and restaurant, allowing for a true 360 degree panoramic view. As one of Pratumnak Hill’s first landmark-style high profile projects, investors are poised to have the highest possible rental and resale returns in this investment.


----------



## pattaya2011 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Bathroom*


----------



## pattaya2011 (Jul 18, 2011)

*The View Construction Update December 2011*

* The View Construction Update December 2011 *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Dc_cSa607UQ


----------



## pattaya2011 (Jul 18, 2011)

*PATTAYA | The View Condo Pratumnak Hill*

*The View Condo Pratumnak Hill

*The View Pattaya Condo is a small high rise consisting of only 122 units over 20 stories located very close to the shores of aptly named Cozy beach on Pratumnak Hill in Pattaya. Due to the very unique location, The View Pattaya overlooks both Pratumnak Hill AND Jomtien beach at the same time.


----------



## pattaya2011 (Jul 18, 2011)

*The View Condominium Pattaya Floor Plans*


----------

